
Departing Yahoo President Has History of Missteps - IsaacSchlueter
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123198352969584105.html
======
pclark
Yahoo has been downhill for years. They should have acquired Google, YouTube &
Facebook.

~~~
vaksel
god forbid...if they did, they would have run all of those businesses into the
ground by now.

